# Job offer for tasmania EOI



## Gaurav Mahendru (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi mates, thanks for joining me in this group. I have made all.the eligibility criteria to file EOI for subclass 190 for Tasmania but i need a job offer before to apply for EOI. My occupation code is 141111 ( cafe and restaurant manager ) with work experience of 4 years and ielts scores of 8 bands. Pls anyone could suggest on this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

You sure, Tasmania requires a job offer to apply? Where do they mention it on their website?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi,
> 
> You sure, Tasmania requires a job offer to apply? Where do they mention it on their website?


He is correct 
It requires job offer unless he is a TAS graduates or has family in TAS and obviously does not have


https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Cheers


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

newbienz said:


> He is correct
> It requires job offer unless he is a TAS graduates or has family in TAS and obviously does not have
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, I am as well surprise. 
"Category 2 – Job Offer

To be considered for this category you must have a formal job offer for a job that is based in Tasmania that is in-line with your skills assessment. Evidence of the job offer needs to be attached to the application (this could be an employment contract or formal letter providing an offer of employment).

You can meet this requirement if you work 35 hours per week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. You can include any paid employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.

The employer offering you employment must have been actively operating their business in Tasmania for the past 12 months. There needs to be a genuine need for your position within the business. This may be satisfied if there is:

an existing, current and genuine need for your position within the business
an ongoing need for your position and the capacity for the business to sustain the nominated position."


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Gaurav, hows your job search going? Any success?

Just read it on TAS website that you dont need a job offer if you are applying for 489 visa. You might consider that as well!


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dear All, 

I think Job Offer is required for occupations that are on combined list of eligible skill occupation , however for 489 category 3A , job offer is not required if occupation is on TSOL. Category 3B is for occupation that on combine list... That is what i have under stood. my occupation is in combined occupation list ... Network Administrator. 

Category 3A – Overseas Applicant

To be considered for this category you must be living overseas and meet the following criteria:

nominated occupation is listed on the Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List (TSOL)
you, or any of your dependents have not lived in another Australian state or territory within the last twelve months
achieved at least ‘Proficient English’ in a recognised English language test or hold a passport of the UK, Ireland, the USA, Canada or New Zealand
researched the Tasmanian labour market and provide evidence (see Document Checklist) that there are sufficient employment opportunities (at least five and not more than eight opportunities) in your nominated occupation in Tasmania; and that you have:

skills and recent experience relevant to the researched employment opportunities
skills and experience relevant to the Tasmanian economy
access to sufficient financial assets to fund your migration and settlement in Tasmania while you seek employment

If your application is one of high calibre, and the Tasmanian Government is satisfied that you will be able to secure employment with ease due to your skills and previous work experience you may be invited to apply for the Subclass 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.

OR

Category 3B – Overseas Applicant

To be considered for this category you must be living overseas and meet the following criteria:

received a formal job offer for a job that is based in Tasmania that is in-line with your nominated occupation
you, or any of your dependents have not lived in another Australian state or territory within the last twelve months
the employer offering you employment must have been actively operating their business in Tasmania for the past 12 months
there needs to be a genuine need for your position within the business. This may be satisfied if there is:
an existing, current and genuine need for your position within the business
an ongoing need for your position and the capacity for the business to sustain the nominated position.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Master blaster is right for 190 they need joboffer for non tasmanian students. Without job offer you can apply for 489 only.

I also have question what are the chances of conversion of TR to PR if i dont work in my nominated occupation


----------



## nt1991 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi everyone

I'm keen on studying in Tassie then applying for subclass190. If I get skill assessment and finish a 2-year master degree, is it a high chance for me to apply 190 as my job is not as popular as yours. Mine has code 212314. 

Thank you all and look forward to your response.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

So guys did we require job offer for Tasmania under 190 category for 263111 or not. Waiting for your valuable suggestions


----------



## frozenbee (May 3, 2018)

is this still valid? my job code 222211 financial market dealer jobs aren't too many. how ever with transferable set of skills such as client relationship, analytical skills, sufficient numeracy.. can i look for job postings/ offers? or will i have to restrict myself to my job code


----------

